# USB Controller Bandwidth Exceeded - Can I remove System Reserved Bandwidth?



## one of them (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there, I've got a little issue. I recently purchased a Razer Megalodon which is a super expensive and beefy headset with 7.1 surround sound. The only problem is it takes up 62% of my USB bandwidth. So while I'm using it I'll get a Bandwidth Exceeded error message followed by this window:








_Note that the 3% composite USB has now been removed, I only plugged it in to get the error message to come up.
_

I fixed that issue with ignorance a week or two ago, by simply muting my microphone. Apparently my microphone was pushing it over and I would have to live without it. Now I really want my microphone, and am forced to face the issue. I know that ultimately I might have to purchase a new USB hub but I was hoping that I might possibly be able to remove that System Reserve that is taking up a whole 10%? 

So my questions are:
1. Is it possible to remove (or decrease) that System Reserve USB Bandwidth?
2. Will it negatively effect my computer if I do?
3. Do you recommend me in doing so?


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello,

Can you move any of the devices to another USB jack elsewhere on the PC?
Are there available USB headers on the Main Board?
From what i found browsing,the 10% is reserved for error checking and commands,wouldn't remove it if possible.

* have you seen this Razer Support may fix the issue.


----------



## one of them (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey,

I have tried moving the USB device elsewhere. I have 2 jacks in the front but they are apparently on the same USB Hub because I get the same message. I'm not sure what you mean by USB headers on the Motherboard, could you explain what I should be looking for there? I have also seen that Hot Fix from Razer previously (when I called their support number) and unfortunately it is only for Vista users. When that did not work they told me I would need to purchase a new USB hub. 
So the System Reserve probably shouldn't be removed then? Is there a way to reduce it to 5% or so? If not, what might be another option instead of purchasing a new hub?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No, it cannot be removed. It's needed for operation.

You should have front panel and back panel ports. Try all ports to see if it makes a difference. Also remove/disconnect any unused devices.

Aside from that, you can try a hub, but I don't know that it will make a difference as it (the hub) will be connected to a USB port. Thus the port will still be moving the same amount of data.

Sounds like you have an older USB1 chipset. An addon USB card would be the best bet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depending on your motherboard, the rear ports may be a better choice for the headphones, although less convenient.


----------



## one of them (Oct 30, 2009)

Using all USB ports on my desktop yield the same results. Also, that is what I meant by "hub", a new USB card. It is called a USB hub in the windows message and that is how razer support referred to it so I just stick with that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A "hub" and a USB controller card are two different things. 

Hubs are external devices that attach to a USB port and allow multiple devices to be attached. In other words, you can connect multiple devices to a single port. 

An addon card, has a USB controller chip and has multiple USB ports to connect devices. It doesn't depend on your existing USB controller/chips.


----------

